# HAF 922 fans run at low rpm



## sapetto (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got my HAF 922 and installed 2 of the 3 fans in the mobo chassis fan connectors, then i saw in BIOS and Everest that the rear and the front (the ones i connected to the mobo the big fan on the upper side is connected to a 4pin molex) fans are running @900 and 500 rpm. Are they supposed to be that slow? I tried the to increase them in BIOS but didn't work... Any ideas?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jul 30, 2010)

You mean the 200's? yeah they are meant to be that slow since they are bigger than the 120's. The smaller the fan, the faster it must turn to move air. Hence, the bigger the fan, the slower it will turn.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 30, 2010)

They do run slow, if they're the 240's like in the 932.  Slow, but quiet and move a lot of air.

You might want to try connecting to a 4-pin from the PSU, perhaps you'll get more voltage.


----------



## sapetto (Jul 30, 2010)

Actually i was talking about the 200mm and the rear 120mm. Before i could change change the fans speed through the BIOS and now i cant change even the CPU fan speed... why is that ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you mess with any of the settings? (Quiet fan disabled/enabled? etc.)


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 30, 2010)

according to my crazy axx speed controller my 120mm fan runs at 1400rpm 
but that's one of these ultra quiet akasa's 
(strangely though i was expecting a slight drop in speed due to using a speed controller) but i'm not getting any 

i'm not sure about your 200mm one though


----------



## sapetto (Jul 30, 2010)

I did tried to up the speed by enabling Q-Chassis Fan Control in BIOS (With my previous case and 2x80mm CM red fans i was able to lower and raise the speed via this settings in BIOS) with no luck. Oh and btw the upper 200mm fan 4pin to molex connector burnt when i first connect it to my psu 4pin molex...  thats why it is connected to the mobo. Maybe i should try to put all fans to the psu connectors and see what will happen although i can not see with how much rpm do the spin


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 1, 2010)

No you need to disable Q-Fan in the bios. When idle it will slow the fans down, only under load does it speed them up but doesn't speed them up to full speed unless it is disabled.


----------

